# més t'après, més t'estimo



## gremlin

I'm trying to write, "the more I learn about you, the more I love you"

Does this work?

I don't care if it sounds kinda funny, or not quite like authentic Catalan,
Just hoping the basic message comes across...


----------



## xupxup

I'm sorry but "més t'après" doesn't work. I think nobody would even understand this part, even in a funny way, maybe if they are all english speakers yes. To say you know someone in catalan you better use _coneixo_ than _aprenc_. I think _aprendre_ is like learn.

As you can see my english is as bad as your catalan


----------



## Dixie!

Què tal "com més et conec, més t'estimo"?

Per cert, una frase molt bonica!


----------



## Mei

Dixie! said:


> Què tal "com més et conec, més t'estimo"?
> 
> Per cert, una frase molt bonica!



A mi m'agrada, sona molt bé.


----------



## pakitomedina

gremlin: try it yourself first

alternativa: "com més sé de tu, més t'estimo"


----------



## gremlin

Thank you, thank you!

I knew something wasn't quite right....  I can see the difference now!

(pakitomedina: I did try, no?)


----------



## gremlin

I am wondering why the similar sounding parts of my first attempted phrase have such different meanings?

My guess is that it has something to do with "t'estimo" being a very non-literal way of saying I love you? 

I based "t'après" off of the "t'estimo" which I already knew. 

I feel like the translations that you guys have given me mean something like, "*the more I know you/the more knowledge of you*, the more I love you". I'm quite fine with that, but I was really looking to express the feeling of "*the more I learn*". This relates to the fact that she's a teacher, I know it's subtle, but that's the way I like it.


----------



## Samaruc

Hi,

If you want a literal translation of "the more I learn about you, the more I love you", here you are it: Com més aprenc de tu, més t'estimo (*).

(*) This verbal form has many dialectal variations: "Estimo" in Andorra, Catalonia and north of Valencia, "Estim" in the Balearic Islands and Alghero, "Estimi" in Northern Catalonia and "Estime" in most Valencia...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Samaruc said:


> "Estim" in the Balearic Islands and Alghero


 
I'd says it is "Estimo" in Alghero... I've been there many times and have never noticed Catalan speakers there dropping the vowel  I'll find out to make sure, though


----------



## Samaruc

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I'd says it is "Estimo" in Alghero... I've been there many times and have never noticed Catalan speakers there dropping the vowel  I'll find out to make sure, though



Hi,

Unfortunately, I've never been to l'Alguer, but according to this document (topic 3.17.1), there should be no vowel, however you've never noticed it there and I am sure you would have in case they dropped the vowel... I feel confused too...


----------



## Matilde mir hernandez

Hola a totes i tots,
doncs a  mi em sona molt be .
#quan mes et conec mes t' estimo#
perdoneu els accents no els manego be en aquest ordinador de l' escola.
Matilde


----------



## Keiria

Dixie! said:


> "com més et conec, més t'estimo"?


 


Matilde mir hernandez said:


> #quan mes et conec mes t' estimo#


 
Totes dues opcions em semblen molt bones traduccions, però seria "quan*t* més et conec, més t'estimo", no?


----------



## Matilde mir hernandez

Si keiria ,seria quant.
Ha estat una relliscada.......Ups !


----------

